# Crappie,crappy,el-disappearo



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished Hidden Valley with the zfish saturday. Nothin,nadda,el-skunko! Where did they go? I,ll tell ya' where they went. Out in the middle of the lake- AGAIN- hangin' out with all the species that won,t bite didley! Two weeks now. The bass and redears won,t cooperate either. Don,t see any nests or crop circles (zfish term)so we know they're not playin hide the weenie. What gives? Water surface temp is at 64.4 deg. The crappies are just kind of snorkling around in 10 feet of water. Ever since it started the monsoon season two weeks ago they shut down. I,m thinkin; there is a huge fish sucking thermocline at 15 feet and there skeered of it!  Raider<><>


----------

